# PICS of My Stars



## PATMAN (Sep 26, 2007)

Here are a couple shots of my sub adult female star tortoise named "Twinkle." She was outside enjoying some "rays" and eating one of her favorites... clover!

[img=640x480]http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e172/PATMAN68/star1.jpg[/img]

*Yummy!*
[img=640x480]http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e172/PATMAN68/star2.jpg[/img]

Here she is with her boyfriend who's on the left.

[img=640x480]http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e172/PATMAN68/Stars1.jpg[/img]


----------



## c_pierce705 (Sep 26, 2007)

SO cute! I wish I could afford some stars. I hear they are "sensitive" for torts. Is that true?


----------



## cvalda (Sep 26, 2007)

wowsa, GORGEOUS!


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 26, 2007)

Wonderful pics 
Beautiful torts.


Your signature tort is cute, cute, cute.


----------



## stells (Sep 26, 2007)

glad to see the name stuck lol
Great pics


----------



## Josh (Sep 26, 2007)

beautiful tortoises, patman!


----------



## Iluvemturts (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi Pat, I love them...your torts are amazing.


----------



## spikethebest (Oct 2, 2007)

yup def super cool torts!


----------

